# My Mini SLC-SL Review



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

I've had the SLC-SL now for 2 weeks and here is my mini review. After 225 miles, I have to say its worth every single penny. The bike is perfect. Stiff, smooth, fast, aero, light, pretty, a climber, a descender, a sprinter. You can spend all day comparing this to that, Look to Trek, Orbea to Specialized. You can chance it with another brand, or know that your money is going to something special. I've never spent $4500 on a frame, and I'm not sure I ever will again, but for a once in a lifetime purchase, this is it. Don't save your money, don't go with a cheaper brand. Get an SLC-SL, get Reynolds carbon wheels instead of Zipp, and you won't look back. 

JB


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

That sounds awesome!! Any pictures you can post for us to see? 

Why Reynolds and not Zipp? 

Happy riding!!!


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

*Why Reynolds?*

I'll post some pics when I get back to my home computer. 

The reason I'd go with a SLC-SL and Reynolds and not Zipp is simply the price difference. A lot of people talk about going with a less expensive frame and good wheels. But in this case, you can go with the more expensive frame, and cheaper wheels which many argue are actually better. I think if you can have the best of everything for a minimal price difference, might as well. 

SLC-SL and Reynolds vs. Soloist Carbon and Zipps. 

Not sure many would go for the Soloist Carbon to have Zipps. 

JB


----------



## Joe Biker (Nov 7, 2007)

I guess it amounts to personal choice. My SLC-SL with 2008 Zipp 202's and 404's is sick. I am very happy with the Zipp wheels and am sure that the Reynolds are very sweet as well.


----------



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

Fulcrum Racing Speed also are great. You can get them for around $1500 now.


----------

